# Bombies - Juice Reviews



## Silver (9/11/14)

Hi all

I recently got a few of the Bombies juices from @paulph201 at Cloud Flavour. For those who don't know, Paul recently started Cloud Flavour and focuses on bringing in selected international juices. Bombies is his first brand. The initial batch got stuck in the post so Paul ordered another batch via courier. To say he toiled to get them here would be an understatement! 

First up is Seven Seas. I got an 18ml bottle for R140. 18mg was not available in this flavour, so I settled for 12mg. The PG/VG ratio is undisclosed but Paul thinks it could be 20/80 PG/VG. It's a very thick juice so I tend to agree.

I have been vaping it in the Nautilus Mini and two Reos for the last 10 days. Here goes...

*Bombies - SEVEN SEAS (12mg)*

*Bottom line - a tasty sour and slightly sweet mixed fruit. Great for mellow mindless vaping on the Nautilus Mini with a "sour twang". I would re-order. *




The juice has a yellowy colour and smells fruity.

From the first vape, this juice has a *lovely sour and slightly sweet mixed fruit taste*. I pick up pineapple and a general citrus taste. There also seems to be some melon in the background on occasion. A bit of sweetness but for me the pleasure is the sourness that goes with it. There is also a slight bit of "coolness" to the vape, which I like. The flavours are of medium strength. Certainly not overpowering. Nice and mellow. It's definitely a mix of several fruity flavours but I can't taste them all individually - a bit like taking a big mouthful of a mixed fruit salad.

It's not an overly sweet taste because of the sourness that balances it out. It is of medium dryness. The vape is not cold but there is a slight coolness to it, which I like. Importantly, I find it tastes natural.

I found the* throat hit *to be medium and quite reasonable actually. Impressive considering it is a high VG juice and was only 12mg (I usually vape 18mg). A double drag gives a nice gentle rub of the throat  I would be keen to try this in 18mg.

The juice has a very *smooth texture* which makes sense to me given it is high in VG. It's soft and feels like a quality vape. This is a mellow type of vape that I think has great mindless vaping potential. I only had the one 18ml bottle, so I had to vape it sparingly - but I think this would be great for an ongoing chain vaping session 

I am not a big vapour chaser - but this juice produces fantastic vapour. Way above average. My setups are not for producing clouds but I could tell from the impressive vapour produced by the Nautilus Mini. As expected, given the high VG content.

I found the juice had *very little aftertaste*. I could hardly taste it after a minute or two. No lingering at all. It sort of disappears without a trace.

As far as equipment goes, I found this juice *tasted best for me on the Nautilus Mini* (with the BVC coil) at 11.5 Watts. The Nautilus Mini brought out the flavour the best with the sourness that I like. It was punchy and "twangy".

I also had the juice loaded in two Reo/RM2 setups. One had a higher power Ekowool Ribbon Kanthal 0.7 ohm setup (20-25 Watts) and the other had a lower power Cotton Microcoil 1.1 ohm setup (12-16 Watts). It was better on the lower powered Reo. But not as good as the Nautilus Mini. I found the Reo didn't bring out that sourness, which I like. It made it a bit duller, slightly muted and slightly sweeter. Throat hit on the RM2 setups was higher though - as expected.

Were there any negatives? Not really. Perhaps the only minor negative is that being a high VG juice, it may reduce the lifespan slightly of the BVC coil in the Nautilus Mini. But I did not vape enough of it to notice and it was working perfectly. The thicker juice also means squonking on the Reo takes a bit longer - but not a problem.

This is clearly a high quality juice. Not the most complex flavour - but natural tasting and it has a lovely sourness to it on the Nautilus Mini. 

I think that anyone who likes fruity juices with a bit of sourness should give Seven Seas a try. Cloud chasers will also like this one.

Packaging:

I think the packaging is simple yet very functional
Simple plastic bottle with a "child deterrent" cap 
I love the thin nozzle, which makes it easy to be accurate when filling your devices
The labelling is decent and quite easy to read and see. Perhaps the strength could be made a bit bigger. They say "High VG" without disclosing the actual ratio. In some ways this adds to the mystery and excitement but those who want to know the exact ratio may be unhappy. 

Equipment used:

Nautilus Mini with 1.8 ohm BVC coil - on SVD - mostly at 11.5 Watts
REO Grand/RM2 with 1.1 ohm single micro-coil and organic cotton wick - 12 to 16 Watts, depending on battery level
REO Grand/RM2 with 0.7 ohm ribbon Kanthal coil around Ekowool wick - 20 to 25 Watts, depending on battery level

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

Simply class Hi Ho! Pure class! Top 1% stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Simply class Hi Ho! Pure class! Top 1% stuff!



Agreed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (9/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently got a few of the Bombies juices from @paulph201 at Cloud Flavour. For those who don't know, Paul recently started Cloud Flavour and focuses on bringing in selected international juices. Bombies is his first brand. The initial batch got stuck in the post so Paul ordered another batch via courier. To say he toiled to get them here would be an understatement!
> 
> ...


Always a treat to read your reviews @Silver ! You could easily do this as a day job!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Thanks guys - you are all very kind
I find these reviews are my way of "switching off" from the day job -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/11/14)

Great review as always, as I always am compelled to say!
These Bombies juices do chuck out the clouds, real fogging engines.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Andre said:


> Great review as always, as I always am compelled to say!
> These Bombies juices do chuck out the clouds, real fogging engines.



Thanks @Andre - much appreciated.
You know I am embarrassed to say I totally forgot to mention the vapour production in my review. That is always low on my priority list 

LOL - clumsy of me since that is quite a big feature of this juice

I am going to add that in now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/14)

Great review @Silver, this sounds like a juice for me, love the idea of a fresh fruit salad. Adding this to my juice bucket list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (9/11/14)

Great insight there @Silver dying to try it to see it measures up to the awesome nicoticket fruity vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/11/14)

Another brilliant classical Silver review! Awesome stuff @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

Another great review @Silver ! 

I love the way your are able to eloquently describe what your taste buds experience! 

Super review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (12/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently got a few of the Bombies juices from @paulph201 at Cloud Flavour. For those who don't know, Paul recently started Cloud Flavour and focuses on bringing in selected international juices. Bombies is his first brand. The initial batch got stuck in the post so Paul ordered another batch via courier. To say he toiled to get them here would be an understatement!
> 
> ...


Fully agree with this review. I received a sample from my supplier and must admit very nice juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/14)

*Company*: Bombies
*Product Name*: Agent P
*Product Image*: Second from right





*Reviewer*: @Andre

*Mod*: Reo Mini
*Watts/Volts*: 35W

*Atomiser*: Reomizer 2
*Coil Resistance*: 0.5 ohms
*Wicking Material*: Ceramic

*Strength*: 18 mg
*Price*: R140.00 for 18 ml (R7.80 per ml)
*Web site*: www.cloudflavour.co.za

*Web site blurb*: A light and refreshing mixture of strawberry, fresh fruit and cream
*
Reviewer Notes*:
A Korinberg lamb spitbraai, red wine and 4 potential converts. They tasted on my Reos - Bowden's Mate, Black Out City, Enterprise and Agent P. And the unanimous WOW went to Agent P!
On the Net some say it needs a good steep. Others say the strawberry is a candy strawberry.
Have an idea thanks to SAPO mine was well steeped.
Strawberry jooses - have tried a few, including Nicoticket's Strawnilla, never could find a natural tasting strawberry. Until now! Agent P transported me to Wimbledon. Federer and Murray trading shots, me having fresh strawberries and cream. This is the life. This is Agent P.
A genuine strawberry with just the right amount of sweetness added by the cream. The other fruit are there, but barely detected - just adding background complexity. I have remarked elsewhere that what I like about the Bombies jooses (with the exception of A Real Nightmare) is that they all have a lightness, which means one can vape them all day every day without tiring of the taste. Contrary to many of the good dessert juices out there.
Like all Bombies juices, high in VG - so clouds galore. And ample throat hit.
The web site description is spot on: _A light and refreshing mixture of strawberry, fresh fruit and cream._
Next I shall try it on my dual coiled Odin and report back in due course.

*Similar to*: Similar structure to Bombies's 'Nana Cream. I prefer Agent P, HRH likes 'Nana Cream more.

*Avoid if*: You want to save money.

*On the @ET scale*: 5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ET (29/11/14)

Andre said:


> *Company*: Bombies
> *Product Name*: Agent P
> *Product Image*: Second from right
> 
> ...



i think i better go google the entire range now  these juices sound very tasty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/14)

Andre said:


> *Company*: Bombies
> *Product Name*: Agent P
> *Product Image*: Second from right
> 
> ...



Marvellous review @Andre, thanks!
Super reference to strawberries and cream at Wimbledon

I am looking forward to getting this and trying it

Cant wait after reading your findings

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/11/14)

Andre said:


> *Company*: Bombies
> *Product Name*: Agent P
> *Product Image*: Second from right
> 
> ...




Awesome Review!! thanks @Andre I could not have said it any better!! I caint stop vaping this stuff!! Good thing i have some more incoming soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (29/11/14)

Great review Andre, I can't decide between agent P and 'nana cream. I love them both. And they seem to just improve more with age for me.


via iphone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Andre said:


> *Company*: Bombies
> *Product Name*: Agent P
> *Product Image*: Second from right
> 
> ...




Btw @Andre this juice came direct from usa via fedex and not SAPO and is not steeped so it will get even better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently got a few of the Bombies juices from @paulph201 at Cloud Flavour. For those who don't know, Paul recently started Cloud Flavour and focuses on bringing in selected international juices. Bombies is his first brand. The initial batch got stuck in the post so Paul ordered another batch via courier. To say he toiled to get them here would be an understatement!
> 
> ...


Had about 1 ml so far of this in 18 mg on single coil, 0.5 ohm, RM2: For me the dominant taste on the inhale is watermelon, maybe with some grape. Mixed bag of fruit on the exhale with some coolness. Could not pick up citrus or pineapple or any tartness. Shall try on a clearomizer at a later stage. Agree, perfect for some mindless vaping as it is neither too sweet or an overpowering taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Andre said:


> Had about 1 ml so far of this in 18 mg on single coil, 0.5 ohm, RM2: For me the dominant taste on the inhale is watermelon, maybe with some grape. Mixed bag of fruit on the exhale with some coolness. Could not pick up citrus or pineapple or any tartness. Shall try on a clearomizer at a later stage. Agree, perfect for some mindless vaping as it is neither too sweet or an overpowering taste.





Andre said:


> Had about 1 ml so far of this in 18 mg on single coil, 0.5 ohm, RM2: For me the dominant taste on the inhale is watermelon, maybe with some grape. Mixed bag of fruit on the exhale with some coolness. Could not pick up citrus or pineapple or any tartness. Shall try on a clearomizer at a later stage. Agree, perfect for some mindless vaping as it is neither too sweet or an overpowering taste.




For me this only comes alive on the nautilus mini /atlantis and my odin and i dont know why but it seems like it doesnt work properly in the rm2 compared to the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

Finally got around to opening and loading the famous agent P 

Vaping it on the Odin with my trusty dual 24g build at 0.33 Ω 

It's most certainly the best strawberry liquid I have vaped  

Thanks @paulph201

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Finally got around to opening and loading the famous agent P
> 
> Vaping it on the Odin with my trusty dual 24g build at 0.33 Ω
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoying it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> For me this only comes alive on the nautilus mini /atlantis and my odin and i dont know why but it seems like it doesnt work properly in the rm2 compared to the others.



I tend to agree @paulph201 
I am not getting good results with the RM2 and Bombies
I prefer Bombies in the Nautilus Mini
I think I need to get that Odin and get it set up properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> For me this only comes alive on the nautilus mini /atlantis and my odin and i dont know why but it seems like it doesnt work properly in the rm2 compared to the others.





Silver said:


> I tend to agree @paulph201
> I am not getting good results with the RM2 and Bombies
> I prefer Bombies in the Nautilus Mini
> I think I need to get that Odin and get it set up properly


Yip, in the Odin (dual coils but also at 0.5 ohms) get a little bit more of the other fruit and a touch of tart. Watermelon still dominant though. Love the Bombies juices, but am not a big watermelon fan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/12/14)

Andre said:


> Yip, in the Odin (dual coils but also at 0.5 ohms) get a little bit more of the other fruit and a touch of tart. Watermelon still dominant though. Love the Bombies juices, but am not a big watermelon fan.



lol @Andre have you noticed @Alex and @Silver are ordering Odins? it seems like the Odin is truly living up to all the hype it received overseas?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol @Andre have you noticed @Alex and @Silver are ordering Odins? it seems like the Odin is truly living up to all the hype it received overseas?


Yes, and a few others as well.
@Silver, you do know the Odin will only fit on a LP Reo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (1/12/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, and a few others as well.
> @Silver, you do know the Odin will only fit on a LP Reo?


His blue one is LP isnt it?


----------



## Andre (1/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> His blue one is LP isnt it?


Yes, just checked in the list - it is indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, and a few others as well.
> @Silver, you do know the Odin will only fit on a LP Reo?



Thanks @Andre and you are right @paulph201 
Reo Blue is indeed LP and was brought in with @Poppie's reos, just so i could play with other atties
I feel bad that I havent played much with other atties - but hopefully this will change soon
Looks like the Blue Reo will become my lung hitter... Lets see...
RM2 still rocks my world for most juices. 

That porcupine admiring modmaster overseas made a perfect mouth to lung device when he made the SP Reo with the RM2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (13/1/15)

*BOMBIES - WHITE GUMMY B
Nic -* 3mg
*Bottle Size -* 18m*l
Price - *R100 (ON SPECIAL FOR NOW)
*Vendor - *Cloud Flavour - www.cloudflavour.co.za
*
Description - *A candy-type vape that will satisfy your sweet cravings
*Atty & Mod Used - *Kayfun V4 @ 1.08ohms - Cloupor T6 @ 20W-28W range
*Wick - *Rayon Cellucotton* 

Smell - *A sweet candy
*Taste - *It tastes just like these, exactly:





So if you like gummy bears you will love this. Its not as sweet as it smells, its just right. Certainly an ADV for me. 
*Vapor - *Being Max VG it is very good
*Would I buy again - *I just have, finished half the bottle in a day lol 

Shout out to Paul from Cloud Flavour for excellent packaging and customer service(juice comes in a cool bright green bag)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (13/1/15)

Vapington said:


> *BOMBIES - WHITE GUMMY B
> Nic -* 3mg
> *Bottle Size -* 18m*l
> Price - *R100 (ON SPECIAL FOR NOW)
> ...


What a great Review man! thanks! 

I appreciate it as you know what the gummy bear tasts like and i dont since i have never had one lol.
looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the others!


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (31/3/15)

Hello my fellow Vapetonians!

I got myself a nice 12mg 30ml bottle of bacco B from bombies.

Gooi'd this juice in my Goblin with a 150w Sigelei, and vaping at 38 watts with 0.4 ohm resistance.

The flavour of this is subtle, yet very distinct and unique. I taste a slight tobacco taste on the inhale, with a fireball taste on the exhale. For me, it is a very smooth vape.

The description on the website is as follows - "A mild tobacco blend with a fiery kick".

I know the fireball taste is something not expected, but i think this can be a nice all day vape. It is not overpowering at all.

I would rate it a 4/5. Definitely one of the better ones ive tasted so far.

Anyone else tried this juice yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (31/3/15)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Hello my fellow Vapetonians!
> 
> I got myself a nice 12mg 30ml bottle of bacco B from bombies.
> 
> ...



Nice accurate impressions, and its a favorite of many vapers on this forum.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (31/3/15)

johan said:


> Nice accurate impressions, and its a favorite of many vapers on this forum.


Thanks @johan...

Much appreciated. 

Wow the nickerball/fireball taste really comes through. Can't believe vaping reminded me of some good childhood memories...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/15)

Thanks @Michael van Jaarsveld. I like this juice too. In fact I like most of the Bombies juices.

Maybe the mods/admins (@Alex) can move these posts to the relevant review thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bombies-juice-reviews.t6666/


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (31/3/15)

I apologise for the duplicate forums... Sigh, I am using g tapatalk and it's quite difficult to see if there may already be other threads.. My apologies admins..


----------



## Alex (31/3/15)

Bacco B is also a great juice to transition to unflavoured base, it's very similar to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/15)

Thanks for fixing that up @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/15)

Alex said:


> Bacco B is also a great juice to transition to unflavoured base, it's very similar to me.


Am I understanding you correctly - Bacco B is similar in flavour to your unflavoured base?


----------



## johan (31/3/15)

No I think he means its a great mix to flavor unflavored base.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/3/15)

Andre said:


> Am I understanding you correctly - Bacco B is similar in flavour to your unflavoured base?



I mean this, once you have emptied a Reo bottle of Bacco B, try refilling that bottle with unflavoured VG base at whatever nic strength you prefer, and keep vaping...

Pretty soon you forget that there is unflavoured liquid in the "tank". Which just happened to me earlier this morning when I had to refill. And I'm thinking to myself "what flavour was that again", "oh yes it was the plain VG base". 

For reference: this is in the derringer atty @ .3ohm, dual coils on a Reo, with Japanese cotton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------

